
Court OKs Barring High IQs for Cops - tswicegood
http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=95836&page=1#.TwOAzyNWr4X
======
tzs
I could understand this if the job was something like assembly line worker,
where there might be no potential upward job growth, but for cops can't they
advance from street cop to detective?

I'd think you'd want detectives to be as smart as possible.

------
Bud
ABC routes you through their incredibly annoying pitch for their iPad app if
you want to read this on an iPad, and even if you can figure out what to click
to Just Let Me Read The Fucking Article, they then pop you into an iPad
"optimized" version, leaving you with a link that you can't confidently share
with anyone or post to social media.

ABC, please, for the love of God, stop doing it wrong.

------
tzs
Already submitted yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3418080>

Can someone explain why that one did not make it onto the RSS feed, but this
later one did?

------
mc32
The PD in question also bars people who fall below a given test result
threshold.

They seem to seek a "sweetspot" where they're smart enough to be valuable
additions to the force and not be easily outsmarted by a average people but
not so smart they grow bored and quit thus costing the dept time and money.

~~~
makuro
While I, too, found that part intriguing, the article mentions that the guy
has been working as a prison guard since being rejected. Could be that he just
wanted to make money by being a police officer and that department missed out
on a great hire. Not to mention the fact that the nature of the work can
definitely change as long as they're promoting from within.

------
gojomo
Obligatory canonical SciFi on these matters:

'Examination Day', Henry Slesar

[http://www.thebostonbachelor.com/2008/examination-day-by-
hen...](http://www.thebostonbachelor.com/2008/examination-day-by-henry-
seslar/)

'Harrison Bergeron', Kurt Vonnegut

<http://www.tnellen.com/cybereng/harrison.html>

